# A glut of Tesco vouchers



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well should I book the Eurotunnel for spring and maybe even Autumn 

Will we be able to go ?

This year has been a wash out 

What are the odds of Albert going for a fourth cancer ?

Without considering his melonoma springing into action

And then there is the hound from hell, could he get stuck unable to return when Brexit occurs 

And would that be a bad thing I muse >

I digress 

Can’t decide whether to just wing it 

I guess it won’t matter that much if we lose the bookings 

We both love travelling in France, especially Provence 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Rearranging tunnel crossings is very simple and you can delay up to a year from purchase (at least, that used to be the case, best to check).

So - go for it! Give yourselves something to look forward to.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Sandra, I would book it. If you have travel insurance and you cancel for health reasons you will be covered.

Boris is a dog lover. He will let the Hound from Hell back in I am sure 

Frankly, the only thing I can see changing is that we may have to treat for ticks before we return. It was Europe that removed that criteria and there have been some cases reported here now. Of course France may require a health certificate now that we are going to be out but doubt it will be high on their list of priorities and they are easy to get before you go. Just a visit to the vet before you go


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Unlike Boris' bluster about No-Deal, his WAB includes a transition period until 31st Dec 2020, so we are "in" whilst being "out". So no change in EHIC, visa etc.

Gordon


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I’d heard that Gordon

Treating for ticks before entering Britain would be no bad thing

After all I imagine most of use a tick preventative whilst we are abroad

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you're not going for a while it might be best to delay booking for a bit? As I said (but needs checked) the ticket is valid for a year from booking date, not travel date.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think we just go for the end of March , beginning of May 

The hound is 12 a good age for a large hound , especially with his health issues 

Not many years left 

But, if this is the last

So be it 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I know I label this hound

As a hound from hell

And he is 

A travelling nightmare

And Albert fell over him the other night

And has bite marks on his hand to prove it 

It’s what he is, a gentle giant until he’s not 

His hearing is not good

I’m not sure his eye site is either

We no longer trust him with the youngsters of the family 

The older ones well they know him so well

As do we, as long as we don’t fall over him

He remains my baby, would he bite me if I fell over him?

I guess he may , or maybe not 

He really hasn’t a clue who just fell over him 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

One thing to be aware of is that you may need proof of his blood chemistry having more than 0.5ug / litre (from memory) of antirabies antibodies. 

That is unlikely yo be a problem if he has had two or three rabies jabs BUT it does take time to obtain the official certificate and then have it entered in the passport.

We had that done for Bob "just in case" during October and it took the nab 10 days to supply it, the UK Government says to allow THREE MONTHS to obtain such a thing - so if March is possible, start sooner than later.

PS in case you had not realised I was referring to Shadow needing the blood test, not Albert...... 😁


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why would he need it if nothing changes in the next 12 months

He’s fully up to date with all vaccines

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The key word is "if"....

There is no certainty and may not be until February, but if it is then required there could be insufficient time and it is a once only test . It will only be needed if negotiations after leaving do not progress.

Unlikely but possible, we chose to have it done as there was increased pressure for a NoDeal Brexit, in which case the requirement may become instantaneous.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If we didn’t have the hound we would prob/ fly Dave 

Our MH days are coming to an end 

I think this year will be Shadows last trip abroad if we go 

And then for us the comfort of a hotel or a river cruise or two

Albert would like to visit some of the capital cities in Europe which isn’t feasible in the MH or with a large hound 

I’d like to return to Israel , I think long haul flights are out now although I always wanted to go to South Africa , so we will see

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dave is referring to the blood test that we used to have to do when the dog first had his rabies injection. Shadow might will have had his done and you only ever have to do it once. If he has it done then it will be in his passport under "rabies serology" or similar. I took the precaution with Georgia too because I did have a dog fail it once.


If he is biting when startled then you might just like to get a vet to check him for pain. Dogs hide pain very easily but it heightens their anxiety and that is a red flag for biting. I know he hates the vet but they may just consider giving him some pain relief without intrusive examinations. They just have to have sight of him for their records.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes he did require the blood serum test, Pat at that time it was a requirement 

He was around 6 months old at the time and has had his rabies booster every year since then 

I guess he has, like us the aches and pains of the elderly , he does insist on lying on the cold stone path outside in the garden which worries me in the cold weather 

Other than that he seems fine, stubborn or deaf ,not sure which 

If I thought he was in pain I’d sort it out 

He’s fine when out walking , has a thick memory foam bed at night, which he uses 

He has always been a touch neurotic 

Sandra


----------

